# 3 Wire Twisted Micro Dual Coil.



## Shako (18/9/14)

Guys this thing is a beast. I made this to compare with my previous 3 mm diameter twisted coil. Holy Crap is this way better.

I used 3 x 32gauge kanthal twisted them together very tight. 13 Wraps around a 1.5mm drill bit nice and compact. I then placed In my Tobh Atty as close to the air holes as possible, heated it up a few time compressed them a few time. Now I got like a ninja coil at 0.6ohm.
Like you push the button this Sh*t goes ape Sh*t.
Running at 24 Watts thinking of stepping it down a bit.

THIS IS A MUST HAVE COIL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (18/9/14)

Shako said:


> Guys this thing is a beast. I made this to compare with my previous 3 mm diameter twisted coil. Holy Crap is this way better.
> 
> I used 3 x 32gauge kanthal twisted them together very tight. 13 Wraps around a 1.5mm drill bit nice and compact. I then placed In my Tobh Atty as close to the air holes as possible, heated it up a few time compressed them a few time. Now I got like a ninja coil at 0.7ohm.
> _*Like you push the button this Sh*t goes ape Sh*t.* _
> ...


 
Hahahaha, nice description!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Those are beauties  twisted 32g is awesome! I did a 4 strand twisted single coil at 0.6 ohms and it is so far the best one I've tried.

I'm just concerned that your coils are dangerously close to the edge of the deck, one little bump and you've got a dead short, maybe just bring the outside edge in a little closer to the negative post or raise them up a little.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (18/9/14)

Looks really cool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shako (18/9/14)

@BumbleBee - Thanks for the advise. 
Just moved them a bit away from the left post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (18/9/14)

Vaped this build all through my lunch time and the flavour and vapor is awesome.


----------



## Chef Guest (18/9/14)

Nice one bud!

Think I'll do me one of them tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

